# New Smoker (OK Joe)



## phantom krankor (Sep 22, 2017)

I realized that I really needed some better equipment to take my smoking to a whole nother level.  Made overseas but seems to be build solid. might want to seal some of the leaks, but it doesn't bother me, there's plenty going into the cooking chamber.

Picked this up at the local big box for 300 ish.  

Testing it out/seasoning it, and so far it's holding 250 like a boss

--Oklahoma Joe's Highland 879-sq in Black Charcoal Horizontal Smoker--













Smoker.jpg



__ phantom krankor
__ Sep 22, 2017






Rack of ribs and brisket tomorrow night.. 

More pics when the food gets prepped :)

Enjoy your weekend


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 22, 2017)

Congrats on the new smoker!

Al


----------



## jscottou22 (Sep 22, 2017)

Just got my new custom made off-set smoker delivered yesterday.  Going to season it up this evening, and throw some ribs on for a test run tomorrow.

Good luck!


----------



## link (Sep 22, 2017)

Congratulations on the new smoker. I have an OK JOE and love it. you will be getting some awesome eats out of that. 

Looking forward to some pics of it in action.

Link


----------



## keithu (Sep 22, 2017)

Welcome! We bought the same smoker earlier this year and are really enjoying it. 

It looks like your warming plate is backwards.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 22, 2017)

Keithu said:


> Welcome! We bought the same smoker earlier this year and are really enjoying it.
> 
> It looks like your warming plate is backwards.


It was just to see if you were paying attention.. good eye! 












IMG_20170922_203955.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 22, 2017






Oops! Smoke stack is backward there.. [emoji]129299[/emoji]

So envious of you stick people.. I want one too..! Gimmy!


----------



## phantom krankor (Sep 22, 2017)

You're right! haha thanks... I totally was just testing you.

I kept reading about warming up the wood before putting it in the firebox, and didn't make the connection.  Glad you caught it before I ended up balancing the wood on the round top, or balanced a magazine on it to read.

Feel free to hijack with pics of your custom rig here, love to see it.


----------



## keithu (Sep 23, 2017)

KIMG0382.JPG



__ keithu
__ Sep 23, 2017





No custom rig here, just an OKJ. Here's an example of pre-warming wood.


----------



## joe black (Sep 24, 2017)

Nice rig.  I am seeing more and more of them.  It seems like the current way to go, especially for the money.  Good pic in post #8.  I always pre-heat wood splits.


----------



## phantom krankor (Sep 24, 2017)

20170923_112011.jpg



__ phantom krankor
__ Sep 24, 2017






Salt, pepper, and threw on a bit of Cajun on the brisket.
(Wet) Mustard brown sugar  based rub on the ribs.

Early on. Had the brisket on for a few hours before i put the  ribs on. This pic is 3 hours in.


----------



## phantom krankor (Sep 24, 2017)

20170923_155758.jpg



__ phantom krankor
__ Sep 24, 2017





Almost done! 
Total time was about 8 hours for brisket, 6 for ribs. IT 180 190 for the flat.

Definitely an improvement. Worth the  $ 100%


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 24, 2017)

Phantom Krankor said:


> 20170923_155758.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## srmartin15 (Sep 25, 2017)

Awesome man you will love it! I got mine for Father's day and I have made some great cooks with it. I also added some must have mods to it. 

That second picture is my exhaust extension that I was playing with because according to custom smoker calculators the OKJs smoke stack is too short. It should be 24.5" but it's only about 18-19" ish. I am going to make a more semi permanent fix to this problem. When I do I'll post pictures. With this quick fix though I found a massive improvement in air flow and the smoke stack was really pulling the air. I was able to maintain some great temps and the fire was getting a good amount of oxygen. Before it wasn't getting enough air and I would need to leave the side door of the fire box open in order to get enough oxygen to keep the fire going. This solved this problem and then some.

Enjoy your new smoker man and welcome to the OKJ family
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hardcookin (Sep 26, 2017)

Phantom Krankor said:


> 20170923_155758.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see you are enjoying your new smoker! The meat looks good!
Usually when I do brisket I don't do it to temperature. I do it to probe tender in the thickest part of the flat.

Have fun with your new smoker.


----------

